# A little project I've been working on



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I wanted to share a little pain in the behind project I've been working on. I've done all this work solo, and I don't know why I put myself through these projects but it's coming along. I worked all day last Saturday (about up to where you see in the picture), and I finished behind the house connecting to the patio Tuesday afternoon/evening. Now I need to cut out stones to fit in the empty areas and then cut the excess black tarp along the sides and fill in with sand. It's coming along though.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Makes my back hurt to view...but it does look good.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Looks Great*

Your doing it yourself and saving $$$! Beets the h_ll outta laziness. It can get expensive...:doowapsta


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. It sure does beat laziness. I come up with all these ideas, and once I get started it's not as easy as I originally thought it would be. A little at a time will do I suppose. A little at a time...

Here's the back side of the walk way. I still need to place more sand under the pavers toward the patio end since they are a little low but ran out of time (daylight).


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Looks very good.
The problem is: Once you get started and figure out it is hard work, you can't stop
because you have done the easy work first and the yard is a mess.
Wish I had your youth to do this again.
B.D


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Blue.dog said:


> Looks very good.
> The problem is: Once you get started and figure out it is hard work, you can't stop
> because you have done the easy work first and the yard is a mess.
> Wish I had your youth to do this again.
> B.D


Yup, I here you, unless you find someone to finish the mess that was started (The easy way out but will cost). I finished the final product completely by myself a couple days ago. I'm glad I finally finished and it's well worth it in the end (self satisfaction/achievent/appreciation), and I now can relax and cut the grass today. Here's a couple of pics from this morning.


----------

